# How To Choose the Best Dog Food For Your Dog



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

You want to feed your dog the best food you can - but what does "best" really mean? We give you some tips on how to choose the right food for your dog.



> Picking the best dog food for your pup is no easy choice. There are so many different brands out there. How do you know which one will be the best for your dog.
> 
> Just like people, every dog is unique. Some foods work well for your dogs, while others won't agree with her tummy. And because you're in charge of keeping her healthy, it's up to you to get all the information you can about what goes into her bowl. Let's go over a few tips to keep in mind when choosing the best dog food for your dog.
> 
> ...


To read the complete How To Choose the Best Dog Food For Your Dog article, visit PetGuide.com.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Can I ask why Eckomac's boy Ecko was used for this post? This dog isnt fed dog food..... he is raw fed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Because Lauren raw food is the best dog food. Well that was easy,lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Lol Matt I know this... but u know what I'm getting at lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

I know. Truth be told there is no best dog kibble, though certain kibble consistently do better than others there are exceptions. For instance when I did feed kibble I tried all the expensive stuff but I had a paticular dog that did better on the Bil-Jack kibble. I honestly will not recommend you feed kibble to anyone. Visit even a high end kibble processing plant *coughtotwcough* and youll know why.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh I'm sure. Even if I saw people food made id be disgusted lol. I feed kibble for convienece and when I can will go raw... its just not gunna happen at this point in my life.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kznva (May 28, 2013)

When people say all raw is that just meat? I have a picky eater who won't eat any kind of dog kibble so right now he's eating felidae cat food. I know it can be too rich sometimes but I've monitored his stool and he never had any problems. I'd like to wean him off it tho. I was thinking of switching to either raw diet or natural homemade dog food.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Totw isn't high end, there are few kibbles that are of par with raw as far as results and quality for a dry feed however as far as natural goes you can't touch fresh meat.

I feed raw in season as the hounds deserve a cut in their work and kibble off season, there is zero difference in over all health and quality of animal between what I feed in kibble and raw.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

kznva said:


> When people say all raw is that just meat? I have a picky eater who won't eat any kind of dog kibble so right now he's eating felidae cat food. I know it can be too rich sometimes but I've monitored his stool and he never had any problems. I'd like to wean him off it tho. I was thinking of switching to either raw diet or natural homemade dog food.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do a search and you'll get your answers, depends on the model and who you ask.

When on raw I don't feed anything but meat sources.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

So KMdogs...what kibble do you feed when not on raw?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> So KMdogs...what kibble do you feed when not on raw?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Orijen regional red and occasionally six fish


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i agree TotW is made by Diamond and not high end. i feed Acana Regionals Wild Prairie which is made by Champion who also makes Orijen


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Where do you purchase?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

So much better than Blue?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Totw isn't high end, there are few kibbles that are of par with raw as far as results and quality for a dry feed however as far as natural goes you can't touch fresh meat.
> 
> I feed raw in season as the hounds deserve a cut in their work and kibble off season, there is zero difference in over all health and quality of animal between what I feed in kibble and raw.


 I agree that the change between kibble and raw were minimal if best, with the exception I dont wanna feed my dogs a bunch of processed crap. But when I had multiple dogs in my yard 5 or more kibble was the way I went. I wouldnt advise jumping back in forth though. either stick with one or the other. Much like a vegetarian eating a double quarter pounderfrom McDonalds or visa versa. Stay consistent whatever the choice


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Where do you purchase?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i buy from my local feed store but u can also buy at Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com and the do free delivery as well....

and ive heard some stuff about Blue but i couldnt tell u what it was.. i forget...:hammer:


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

I tried Orijen but for what it cost it was cheaper to go raw


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Hmmm this food thing is a headache lol, thought I had made a good choice, now I've got so many decisions to make...I fear making the change to raw, and I had already done research on it prior to purchasing Bella, time is my concern...since I have been on here, seems top 2 kibble recommendations are the Orijen and Merrick (spelling?)...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

I know I know @904...but I'm not a 
half-asser lol and I don't want to make a change that time constraints could cause me to screw up...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

ORIJEN is great, BUT if your only feeding one dog its cheaper and healthier to go raw. Ya they'll tell you this and that but in the end you still truly dont know whats going into your dog. and you can feed smaller portions less often. Regarless of how good the Kibble theres still BS in it. Im also able to feed my dog every other day while still maintaining a healthy weight, could actually lose some weight truthfully


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Lol, I hear you...so how much time does it take to prepare, and I'm pretty sure I Wrote you a request earlier regarding this topic you have yet to answer 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

I didnt get it sorry. I prepare what I can at the first of the week, baggie individual meals and freeze, each time I feed I pull the next one to thaw. Lots of organs, hearts, livers, lungs, the stuff we dont paticularly like is cheaper and healthier.10-15 minutes a week I guess. Im also a commercial fisherman so fish often become "treats" through out. Im weird guy Im all about self substaining. I grow all of my own food, with the exception of eating out once a week with my girl. Im no hippy though, Im a meat eating hippy killer if anything, I still love guns and the constitution


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Oh darn, asked a lot of questions too, don't remember which of the threads we were talking on at the time, guess I'll have to remember them all and ask later...guess that's manageable...so you don't do RMB? Do you give supplements? Fruits and veggies?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Meat eating hippy killer...that's great, your forgot to put Armed at the beginning...that's great though, wish my live allowed me to be, although I do grow a few veggies and all my herbs, and take as much venison as I can get my hands on

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Im a whacko Libertarian thats all


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Lol...Oh my questions were the last post on the bully stick or antler thread

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i wouldnt always say raw is cheaper.... i pay just about $2 per pound of kibble for the Acana... now give or take raw could be anywhere from a $1/lb for chicken to $3 or $4 per lb for beef or whatnot... the specialty butch near me advertises raw "dog bags" for 
$2.45/lb.

but it is what it is.... only u can decide/figure out whats best for ur dog!


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

It is if your doing it right. Things are quite a bit cheaper here though. BTW way your gonna get alot more out of a pound of raw than you will out of a pound of kibble, again if your doing it right


----------



## kznva (May 28, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> Totw isn't high end, there are few kibbles that are of par with raw as far as results and quality for a dry feed however as far as natural goes you can't touch fresh meat.
> 
> I feed raw in season as the hounds deserve a cut in their work and kibble off season, there is zero difference in over all health and quality of animal between what I feed in kibble and raw.


I don't feed totw, I feed canidae pure land to my puppy and felidae (canidae's cat food).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kznva (May 28, 2013)

904bullys said:


> ORIJEN is great, BUT if your only feeding one dog its cheaper and healthier to go raw. Ya they'll tell you this and that but in the end you still truly dont know whats going into your dog. and you can feed smaller portions less often. Regarless of how good the Kibble theres still BS in it. Im also able to feed my dog every other day while still maintaining a healthy weight, could actually lose some weight truthfully


What kind of meats do you feed?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

mostly chicken, fish, deer, in that order, and occasionally pork, beef, and trappings. Please research though its not that simple


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Hey 904...been meaning to ask this for days...I thought it was dangerous for dogs to eat chicken bones because they splinter? Is that just a myth? Or do you take the chicken off the bone?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Hey 904...been meaning to ask this for days...I thought it was dangerous for dogs to eat chicken bones because they splinter? Is that just a myth? Or do you take the chicken off the bone?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I believe that's only when the bones are cooked.


----------



## kznva (May 28, 2013)

Gonz2288 said:


> I believe that's only when the bones are cooked.


Yea. Its when it's cooked.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Gotcha!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I was nervous about chicken bones at first too. But when they are raw the meat is also very much attached to the bone (unlike when its cooked) so not also are the bones not as brittle but they are also incased in the meat itself. I think I explained that like I wanted to.... I just woke up  lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

So what about salmonella and e coli?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't care for chicken period, even though it is popular among raw feeders..

Deer, boar, bear, occasional Turkey and duck


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Dogs digest faster then humans do and are much less likely to contract the parasites in raw meat. Wild caught Alaskan Salmon should be frozen for at least 3 weeks before thawing and feeding and wild pig in the way north should not be fed at all as the trichinosis (sp) has developed an immunity to the cold.
All else is pretty much free game. (pun intended)
I steer more towards chicken because I have a pet and not a working dog, so leaner meats help me keep him fit instead of fat. Although lately he's been eating more beef and looks like he could def lose a few lbs. LOL


----------



## Soul (May 27, 2013)

are dogs love chicken necks. 1 neck with 1 primal buffalo patty 2x a day keeps Donny very trim.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Dogs dont worry about Somanila and neither do I. I raise my own birds, I eat them MED-RARE.


----------

